# عوده للاسئله...حول سفر الرؤيا



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 مارس 2010)

*سلام و نعمه يا جماعه*

*انا بس و انا كنت بقري سفر الرؤيا فيه جزء حيرني شويه *

*لان يسوع المسيح في السفر كان يتكلم بعد قيامته و مجده طبعا و ظهر ليوحنا بكامل هذا المجد*

*و قال له لا تخف انا هو الاول و الاخر و البدايه و النهايه *

*و لكن فيه جمله حيرتني اوي و انا بقري مش فهمتها كويس و هي*



> *12 كل من ينتصر سأجعله عمودا في هيكل إلهي، فلا يخرج منه أبدا، وسأكتب عليه اسم إلهي واسم مدينة إلهي أورشليم الجديدة، التي تنزل من السماء من عند إلهي، وأكتب عليه اسمي الجديد*


* ترجمه كتاب الحياه*


*ان يسوع هنا يقول ان من ينتصر سوف اجعله عمودا في هيكل الهي و ساكتب عليه اسم الهي و مدينه اورشاليم التي تنزل من عند الهي*

*مما اوحي لي انه اله يتكلم عن مدينه الهه او اله بيتكلم عن هيكل الهه(اسفه خالص مش اريوسيه يا جماعه خالص هههههههههههه) بس احساس القراءه لاول مره لشخص جديد الايمان زيي بيعمل كوارث انتوا ادري بيها و انا معايا شهاده في كوارث و اخطاء الاهوت*

*و ذلك السطر قيل رغم قول المسيح له المجد في السفر انا الالف و الياء*

*و قوله ايضا انا اصل و ذريه داوود*

*لذلك الموضوع محيرني شويه*

*انا عارفه انه سؤال ممكن يكون عبيط بس محيرني شويه:smi411:*

*ربنا يبارككم *

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## epsalmos (14 مارس 2010)

تروث بصى باختصار .. الرد على سوالك هو كيف يدعو المسيح الاب الهه

كما فى يوحنا ابى و ابيكم و الهى و الهكم 

http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-V...67-Dont-Touch-Me-n-My-Father-Your-Father.html


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

*ايوه بس المفروض انه الابن مساوي في الجوهر للآب و المفروض انه المسيح بيقول انا و الآب واحد و هو الازلي المساوي له بالجوهر و المجد و الكرامه

يبقي ازاي يقول المسيح للآب يا الهي و هو في مجده بعد الصعود مش علي الارض

هل هذا بالناسوت كمسيح الرب ام ماذا لان الامر سبب لي بعض الارتباك ان المفروض الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم الاله الواحد فكيف ان الابن يقول للاب الهي

دا بس سبب الارتباك عندي ابسالموس

ان الابن المفروض يقول ابي مش الهي لانه كدا هيكون اله اصغر و اله اكبر كما زعم اريوس

فهمت بقي انا مرتبكه ليه 

شكرا لك اخي ابسالموس الرب يباركك علي تعبك

سلام و نعمه لك


*


----------



## epsalmos (14 مارس 2010)

*بس المسيح له كل المجد حين قال انى صاعد الى ابى و ابيكم و الهى و الهكم هذا كان بعد قيامته منتصرا ,, و كان بجسد نورانى غير جسدنا !!

قلو انتى فهمتى هذا الموقف و لم يكن فيه مشكله ,,, فهو هو نفس ما قيل فى سفر الرويا

لكن لو الامر مش واضح فى يوحنا .. يبقى قولى لنا و نشرحه تانى مفيش مشكله

بس الامر هو هو !!ِ*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

اهااااااااااااا عشان كدا 

يعني المسيح في سفر الرؤيه عنا بيقول اسم مدينه الهي و عمود في هيكل الهي علي جسده كذريه داوود و كمسيح الرب

و في موقف الهي و الهكم نفس الشئ برضه

اصلي اتخضيت  برضه لان المسيح بعد قيامته بقي قولت مش هيرجع يتكلم بالناسوت تاني بقي خلاص فقد انتهي الهدف و ما فهمتش بقي

ربنا يباركك ابسالموس

سلام و نعمه


----------



## أَمَة (14 مارس 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اصلي اتخضيت برضه لان المسيح بعد قيامته بقي قولت مش هيرجع يتكلم بالناسوت تاني بقي خلاص فقد انتهي الهدف و ما فهمتش بقي


 
بكل بساطة يا *تروث* إن تجسد الرب عمل ابدي ولم ينتهي بعد قيامته "لأن خلاص أنتهى الهدف" كما ظننتِ. السيد المسيح صعد الى السماء بناسوته الممجد، ليكون اول إنسان يصعد الى السماء وليكون الأول في كل شيئ:

كورنثس واحد 15
22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. 
23 وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ فِي رُتْبَتِهِ. الْمَسِيحُ بَاكُورَةٌ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ لِلْمَسِيحِ فِي مَجِيئِهِ.

عندما تكلم السيد المسيح عن الدينونة قال عن نفسه "*إبن الإنسان*"، يعني سنراه كما راوه التلاميذ.
 
متى 25:
31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ* ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ* فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. 
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ 

والكتاب المقدس  حافل بالحديث عن جلوس "*إبن الإنسان*" عن يمين الآب -وهذا تعبير مجازي يعني السلطة والعظمة- للدلالة على شفاعة السيد المسيح لنا عند الآب.

متى 26
63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتاً. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟» 
64 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ*: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضاً أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ* جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ وَآتِياً عَلَى سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ». 

لوقا 22
67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ 
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي. 
69 *مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ* جَالِساً عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ». 

شهاجة استيفانوس الشهيد الأول:

أعمال 7
55 وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَشَخَصَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُمْتَلِئٌ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَرَأَى مَجْدَ اللهِ وَيَسُوعَ قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ. 
56 فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً* وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ *قَائِماً عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ». 


اقرائي تفسير رسالة كورنثس الاولى الأصحاح  15 الذي يتكلم عن القيامة وخصوصا الآيات 16 الى 28 عن النهاية متى سلم الإبن كل شيئ للآب، لأن فيها توضيحا عما يجول في فكرك.
http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Corinthians/15
 
 
الرب يباركك ويثبتك اكثر واكثر في إيمانك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير امي الحبيبه امة علي الرد

الرب يبارك حياتك علي المجهود

سلام و نعمه


----------

